# Axillary Block



## elizjencat (May 23, 2013)

Would you append modifier 59 to Procedure Code 64417?


----------



## Michele Hannon (May 23, 2013)

Only if it was intended for post op pain control and the patient also received a general anesthetic.
If the block was used as the primary anesthetic and the patient received MAC anesthesia, the anesthesia code would suffice.


----------

